# Fire at Cosmopolitan Hotel of Las Vegas



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2015)

Rooftop Pool Fire at Cosmopolitan Hotel of Las Vegas Fueled by Cabanas, Artificial Plants, Fire Dept. Says

Jul 25, 2015, 3:54 PM ET

By EMILY SHAPIRO

http://abcnews.go.com/US/fire-rages-cosmopolitan-hotel-las-vegas/story?id=32685666







Firefighters battled a raging blaze today on a 14th-floor pool deck at The Cosmopolitan Hotel of Las Vegas.

The fire began around 12:15 p.m. at the Cosmopolitan's Bamboo Pool at the West End tower, The Cosmopolitan said in a statement.

The pool's cabanas and artificial plants helped fuel the blaze, Clark County Assistant Fire Chief Sandra Baker said. The fire was knocked down in about 30 minutes, Baker said.

No one was burned in the two-alarm fire, but one person was hospitalized to be treated for smoke inhalation, Baker said.

Several floors of the hotel were evacuated because smoke "migrated" into the building, but guests should be able to stay on all floors tonight, Baker said.

The cause of the fire is under investigation, according to the fire department and The Cosmopolitan.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2015)

Fire reported on pool deck at Cosmopolitan; smoke clouds Vegas skies

http://www.news3lv.com/content/news/story/Fire-reported-on-pool-deck-at-Cosmopolitan-smoke/NSBNb2v7wki7zd1okHDq3A.cspx

LAS VEGAS (KSNV News3LV) -- A fire has erupted on The Bamboo pool deck at The Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas.






The fire was reported about 12:15 p.m. Both the Clark County Fire Department and Las Vegas Fire and Rescue responded to the scene, sending 110 firefighters and 35 vehicles.

"The fire was on the pool deck with some cabanas and trees involved," Assistant Clark County Fire Chief Sondra Baker said. "I can't confirm it, but there may have been a smoke inhalation injury."

"There is a report that the fire has been put out and crews are handling smoke evacuation and checking for any extension to building," Baker wrote in an email.

The fire was right next door to the fire station attached to the Vdara resort.

According to Fire Chief Greg Cassell, the fire was successfully extinguished a half hour after firefighters arrived. Firefighters successfully prevented the fire from reaching the building, though some smoke reached the inside the building due to guests opening their balcony doors to see what was happening. Crews said it will take a few hours to entirely clear the building of smoke.

"What was burning was all exterior," Cassel said. "It was the pool area, the cabanas, the furniture, the landscaping, the things around the pool that would be combustible."

One victim was transported to Spring Valley Hospital for smoke inhalation. Another suffering from smoke inhalation was evaluated on the scene, and was not hospitalized.

As of 1:30, people were let back into the casino.

Harmon is closed as a result of the fire, and Las Vegas Boulevard was closed from Flamingo to Tropicana, though the southbound lanes have been re-opened.


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2015)

Let's see place of assembly,  residential

Combustible decorations, materials

Seems like something doesn't go with something


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Let's see place of assembly,  residential Combustible decorations, materials
> 
> Seems like something doesn't go with something


Not specifically listed as an A

Could be an A5 outdoor "sports"

A4 is interior pools


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2015)

Did not know Las  Vegas had wild fires


----------



## conarb (Jul 25, 2015)

At least all the toxic fumes from the burning plastic is burning on top of the building and not the plastic insulation and pipe burning within the building.  Welcome to our plastic world.


----------



## cda (Jul 25, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> At least all the toxic fumes from the burning plastic is burning on top of the building and not the plastic insulation and pipe burning within the building.  Welcome to our plastic world.


And it was not the facade this time!!!

And if we only would have listened to Mr. McGuire

Mr. McGuire: I just want to say one word to you. Just one word.

Benjamin: Yes, sir.

Mr. McGuire: Are you listening?

Benjamin: Yes, I am.

Mr. McGuire: Plastics.

Benjamin: Exactly how do you mean?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> And it was not the facade this time!!!And if we only would have listened to Mr. McGuire
> 
> Mr. McGuire: I just want to say one word to you. Just one word.
> 
> ...


Well... I'll see you later, Mrs. Robinson.

WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS,,,,


----------



## Wayne (Jul 26, 2015)

Fire at Cosmopolitan Hotel of Las Vegas

It created quite the black billow of smoke I could see across the valley.  Anytime I see smoke on the Strip it reminds me of the MGM Grand fire.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MGM_Grand_fire


----------

